# Matthew Gardiner - Australian Politician



## CQB (Jan 28, 2015)

As we say here, Have a go, ya mug! 
His alleged actions also expose the shallowness of other Western politicians and observers who talk endlessly about the need to launch wars against evil forces overseas — everywhere from Yugoslavia to Iraq to Syria — yet who would never deign to get their manicured hands dirty by actually picking up a gun. Where earlier leftists trekked to Spain to physically fight for their moral beliefs, the greatest exertion that today’s laughably self-defined heirs of Orwell are willing to undergo is to flick through a thesaurus to come up with the juiciest words possible to describe their anger at the various wicked things happening overseas...
Ours is age in which too many people live vicariously through the military interventionism of Western armies. Bereft of the old, clear politics of left and right, lacking any serious moral or political vision, politicians and observers alike prefer to stage fantasy battles between Good and Evil in far-off fields and then watch them on their TV screens in the hope that they will imbue their sad, anchorless, post-ideological existences with some clout and meaning. And the fact that these interventions make things worse, turning tinpot states into post-states in which all manner of odious forces can take root and take power (think Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya)? Don’t mention that. All that matters is that, for a few weeks or so, Westerners who have watched politics and morality at home fall apart can temporarily reconstruct it on the rubble of someone else’s war and hardships.
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsit...ff-to-fight-the-islamic-state-brilliant/16518

More here...the legal juju is interesting.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...-and-what-may-happen-to-matt-gardiner/6051596

Combat engineers are specialists in activities including minefield clearance, field defence systems and water purification among other things.

Mr Gardiner also became an engineer surveyor when deployed by Australia to a conflict in Somalia in 1993.

Engineer surveyors are involved in construction of airfields, bridges, railways and roads, and are trained in infantry fighting.

After leaving the Defence Force, Mr Gardiner studied nursing and after becoming a registered nurse worked in the emergency department and operating theatre of the Royal Darwin Hospital.


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2015)

Fucking good on him. A pity that it looks like he is breaking the law in doing so though.
I'm tempted to go myself.


----------



## CQB (Jan 28, 2015)

With those skills, he'd be well received IMO.


----------



## 21C (Jan 29, 2015)

Read that today, good to see a pollie standing up for his beliefs and putting his skills to good use.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2015)

If he comes back maybe they'll make him PM.  Wish we had some like him here.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> If he comes back maybe they'll make him PM.  Wish we had some like him here.



How many non-lawyer politicians do we have in this day and age?  I'm pretty sure if any member of the US political class were to show up ready to fight, they'd be sent back to the States with a strongly worded letter asking why we sent the dregs of society to their war.


ETA: This is a broad generalization, I know.  There are a few that don't suck, but they are definitely in the minority.


----------



## CQB (Feb 25, 2015)

A vague report came in today noting an Australian had been killed in Matt Gardeners AO.  Maybe - maybe not, there's no confirmation yet of exactly who it is.


----------



## digrar (Feb 25, 2015)

Hopefully he's still alive and hopefully the Australian killed was one of the fucktards on the other side.



Ocoka One said:


> If he comes back maybe they'll make him PM.  Wish we had some like him here.



Hopefully not, regardless of his past and what he's doing now, he's still Labor and having those cunts run the show is a precursor to our deficit blowing out at a rapid pace, with the non tax payers raking it in as fast as they can hand it out.


----------



## CQB (Feb 25, 2015)

I caught it on Radio National early this morning, they pretty much spelled it out, just waiting for the Kurds to confirm officially. There's another guy there somewhere, Assyrian/Australian so maybe...not that ones more important than the other.


----------



## digrar (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/sofrep/pho...62502.251317564934798/781354998597716/?type=1

Might be this guy.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2015)

digrar said:


> Hopefully he's still alive and hopefully the Australian killes was one of the fucktards on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not, regardless of his past and what he's doing now, he's still Labor and having those cunts run the show is a precursor to our deficit blowing out at a rapid pace, with the non tax payers raking it in as fast as they can hand it out.


 
Roger that, Labor=Socialist/Communist. Got it.


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Roger that, Labor=Socialist/Communist. Got it.



More like Labor=Democrat/Socialist.


----------



## CQB (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, Bazinga! Then there's the Green Left. Lawyers as social workers for terrorists, saving gay whales, planting kale for world peace in Palestine, open borders, heroin for all, welfare as a career, singing Kumbaya, Oz as a Republic, a new flag, @MariamVieszadeh is the progressive face of the future...think I got it.


----------



## Betenhauser (Feb 26, 2015)

The king of Jordan has made the best argument for monarchy so far.  If we in western democracies had leadership that made more than empty banter about how to stop the advance of ISIS and other enemies, this level of sacrifice might not have surprised us so.  If you want to lead in peace, you ought to be willing to lead in war.


----------

